# Deer Head Chihuahua?



## Chatterbox (Aug 23, 2006)

My husband is telling me that our new chihuahua is a deer head chihuahua. I mentioned how she looks so different compared to my other and he said that. I didn't know there was such thing? Is there? What do deer head chihuahuas look like? My other has a very short snout and a round head-- the breeder told us when we purchased him that he was an apple head chihuahua.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

They have a longer snout & their head is not as round. Like my Bella she's a deerhead  I think she's beautiful


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Dolly is a deerhead. When I saw her, my first thought was, "She looks like a baby deer". So cute. I love them all of course, but since I have my deerhead, I do think they are pretty darn cute.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the difference is apple head is closer to the breed standard, a deerheaded chi cannot be shown and since the head and body are fuated shouldnt be bred for or from in order to keep the chihuahua as we know and love it.

the difference in looks is the "deer head" chi tends to be longer/taller. longer legs, longer nose, slimmer build and not quite as round a head.
the "apple head" is closer to the breed standard (not saying all apple heads are show or breed quality) but it would be a stockier looking dog, small but solid with a round domed skull and a short nose.

personality wise...both are the same dog in basis..,so it realy makes no difference.


----------



## Nubilott (Oct 21, 2006)

Perfectly put foxywench!

I had to laugh when a person I was talking to on another nonchihuahua forum very blundtly told me how difficult it was to breed chihuahuas.
I said yes, I know small breeds CAN have a more difficult birth. Then she said, yes definatly! Especialy with those 'apple heads' that sometimes are born. So horrible that must be! The 'deerheads' was so much easyer to give birth to and so much more elegant.. 

*LOL* I had to laugh!

I tried to tell her that "those" 'appleheads' are the way a good bred chihuahua is supposed to look like (there is always exceptions yes) but anyways. She would argued with me till death, but I just got out of the conversation. Now there was a narrowminded person. She new it all! 

I always thought a 'deerhead' looked a little more like a Miniature Pincher or the Russian Terrier. (they are soooo cute!!!) :angel10:


----------



## Chatterbox (Aug 23, 2006)

*Deer Head Chihuahua*



Alisha said:


> They have a longer snout & their head is not as round. Like my Bella she's a deerhead  I think she's beautiful



Awww how cute, my chi's name
is Bella too! My Bella is only about
5 months right now but she's growing 
very fast! Here are pictures of 
the both of them


----------



## Chatterbox (Aug 23, 2006)

And thanks to everyone for clearing that up... good to know.. thanks!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

your new baby is too cute, and yeah she would be considered a "deer head"
congrats!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Reedgirl told me Dolly was a "leggy blond" when she saw her! So true (deer heads are leggy!). The personality is the same, though, and I would take any one I could get since I am in no way a breeder! Chatterbox, your babies are completely adorable!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Is Bella the one with the little pink nose? If so, in that last picture there she is the probably the CUTEST chihuahua I've ever seen (other than Yoshi  ) What an adorable expression ... soooo cute :love5: Seriously ... I'm not even kidding. SO CUTE!!!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

She looks like Yoshi to me! Like they could be sisters!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah I thought she looked a lot like Yoshi as well ^_^


----------



## Chatterbox (Aug 23, 2006)

*Deer Head Chihuahua*



*krista* said:


> Is Bella the one with the little pink nose? If so, in that last picture there she is the probably the CUTEST chihuahua I've ever seen (other than Yoshi  ) What an adorable expression ... soooo cute :love5: Seriously ... I'm not even kidding. SO CUTE!!!


Yup that's her. She just looks nice, but she's a disaster, lol. I'm still trying to train her ...she's very hyper. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Chewy'sMum (Sep 21, 2006)

I think chihuahuas are just beautiful in general. Big or Small! Deer head or Apple head! She's a cutie;-)


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

OMG, Bella is absolutely a hottie. What a darling expression in the last photo.


----------



## spcbromley203 (Dec 22, 2006)

Wait, okay... Now I've got the stupid question of the century. Yusuke is a CKC registered pup. However, he looks more like a deerhead than an applehead. He's got a longer nose and longer legs. His coloring reminds me of a German shepard too. He's so precious. I'll send pictures later.


----------



## spcbromley203 (Dec 22, 2006)

Oops, the question was... Is he not show quality?


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

If Yusuke is not close to the chihuahua standard then I'm affraid he's not show quality. All pups can be registered, deerheads and appleheads, as long as there parents are registered. Nevertheless, it doesn't make them show quality. A dog has to be registered to particibate in shows though.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> -oops, the question was... Is he not show quality?


Nope, sorry.
Deer head will always be a pet only.
They can’t be shown..


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

but dont worry most appleheads arnt even up to show or breedable standard.
registration comeas along so long as the parents are registered...
in every litter of the chihuahuas mabe one will be show worthy, the others make wonderfull pets!


----------

